# Hope 6th time lucky.....



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

I'm not sure where to go but I wanted to start a thread or like a chart which shows bfps after several attempts. There are articales confirming that you should get success after so many attempts and others saying your chances are disminished. I'm due in for my 6th ET on Wednesday.

Has anyone out there's had success on there 6th attempt? 

Is it really a numbers game, I mean, after every possible test, and no answers, surely it is x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I was successful on my 6th transfer. I had:

1st:  FET,  BFN
2nd:  fresh, BFN
3rd:  FET,  BFN
4th:  Fresh, BFN
5th:  FET, BFN
6th:  fresh, BFP - healthy girl born June 2012

It can and does happen.  It often takes a fertile couple up to 12 months to fall pregnant, and in my mind that's 12 attempts!!!

Best of luck, keep believing,

Dee


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your response Dee . 

Do you think if was the Ivigs? Or do you think is just a numbers game? Xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Wishing

I was successful after my 6th transfer (all bfn up to then). Problems along the way included endometriosis, bilateral hydrosalpinx, old eggs, and then adenomyosis.  Interestingly, the adeno didn't show on a hysteroscopy in 2014, but subsequently did in 2016. The magic ingredient for me was prolonged down reg with a gnrh analogue to switch off my hormones for 4 months prior to transfer. Interestingly, I found a study which showed this protocol also led to success in people with unexplained implantation failure and numerous failed transfers  - it appears that the switch off almost "resets" the endometrium, including the immunes profile. The other thing that may have helped was this transfer was done under sedation, so the uterus was not contracting at all when the embryo was put back in. 

I really hope you find some answers. Multiple bfn are devastating   I think it's a combination of numbers, luck, but also finding the reason for failures.


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Miss Sunshine just read your post that your transfer was successful congratulations I am so happy for you
It's lovely to read that you have at last had your BFP xx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks - I've never heard of that, I've had all immune tests , lap, hysto, Biopsay.
Nothing shows apart from anti thyroid antibiodies & hydro (which has been removed) 

That's really interesting about prolonged downrg resets.

The only issue is that I'm under the NHS and there really refusing to try most things.

I was thinking about overseas a while ago, perhaps I might revisit it xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Bambinoshar for the good wishes   it still feels very unreal. How are things with you? Do you know what your next steps are? 

Wishing, it's very frustrating when your clinic is reluctant to try new things. Our first, NHS one, was like that. Maybe overseas is the way to go. How many transfers have you had since your hydro was removed?


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I had them clipped from the start but only 1 transfer since full removal - this was 2x5aa blasts.

I looked around different clinics abroad I can really only afford the chi republic but they don't offer neuprogen 😞 Xxx


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi miss sunshine I'm so glad that all the months of down regging and hot flushes paid off. Funny the clinic are going to do FET with sedation and use atosiban to stop the uterus contracting as I get cramping from ET and they think this may be why my cycles are failing. So it's good to see it helped this time with your transfer as well. Did you have a scratch before youre transfer this time did you need to have immune treatment in the end 
what meds did you take. How many embryos did you transfer I was thinking of trying do instead of set still have 2 left.
How many weeks are you hope you are not having too many symptoms and keeping well I'm sure you're over the moon xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Bambinoshar

Here's hoping the sedation and atosiban works for you. For me, being sedated and totally unaware of what was happening was definitely better - I'd always found the transfers quite painful and it was an effort not to yell out in pain during them. I don't think I managed it on one occasion and a slight swear word might have popped out   I didn't have a scratch this time - I'd had 3 before and they hadn't worked. Also, my concern with the adenomyosis was that things might be a bit inflamed in there anyway so I didn't want to make thing worse. I did have some immunes meds though - a week before I started the progynova, I started aspirin, clexane and prednisolone 20 mg. I'm not entirely sure why I was put on those, but the consultant decided this after my endometrial biopsy showed low Fox p3 cells (but no CD57 cells).

We actually only put one back in the end, but not by choice! The plan was to put 2 back and agreed with the consultant as he felt our chances were "slim". I only found out, lying on the table in theatre, as they put the canula in my hand, that the embryologist had made a mistake and only thawed one embryo   All proceedings were stopped, and we were given the choice of putting one back under sedation, or waiting a few hours and putting two back, but without sedation as the anaesthetist would be gone home. Rather than risk two on a painful transfer, we decided to have just one put back in the end under sedation. So - can't believe it stuck   I'm twelve weeks tomorrow - some nausea but I can't complain. It still hasn't sunk in - I'll get the shock of my life in 6 months time I think  

Do you normally put one back or two back? What does your clinic say? When are you going for transfer?


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wishing - so frustrating and devastating for you, especially with them being 5AAs. My two DE BFN were also 5AAs and I scoured the internet to find stories of hope. I found quite a few posts on other boards of people who had done PGS on their embryos, and actually the 5AAs were chromosomally abnormal and some of the 'worse looking ones' were actually the normal ones. Will your clinic do PGS?


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Miss sunshine I think it really helps having sedation as you are fully relaxed and it's bound to be easier for them as well. I always had painful transfers as well because of the cervix I'm hoping it makes a differnce this time. I can't decide if I should have scratch as my biopsy showed high inflammation & my tnfs in bloods are high as well but Spain said it primes the uterus and the steroids should dampen things down after.
I am going to put 2 back this time as I've done set last 3 goes & hope one sticks.
I'm sure that was a nightmare for you on the day of transfer that they only thawed one embryo despite you asking for two and then making you choose whether or not to have sedation you'd think as it was their mistake they'd have asked the anaesthetist to stay on for the transfer. Good thing you went for the sedation & one embryo I'd say if you'd waited and transferred both you'd have been so stressed out there's no way they'd have been able to do the transfer well. I'm so glad your one little embryo stuck can't believe you're 12wks hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well for you xx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Bambinoshar

Thanks for the good wishes  

It's a dilemma about the scratch. Have you had one with previous transfers?

I know, we thought the clinic could have offered the anaesthetist to stay on, but it wasn't an option. I definitely think it would have been a VERY tense transfer without sedation   I was tired of hanging on to a "comfortably" full bladder (What is that? Is there any such thing  ) and starving as it was 1.30 at that stage, and I'd been fasting since the night before. The thoughts of hanging around for another couple of hours in that state was not appealing! So we went for one and got lucky it would seem.

I really, really hope this transfer works for you


----------

